# TiVo Ultra HD Box News



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw this in one of the other TiVo forums, but here's more info.

From Multichannel News

http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/tivo-inches-toward-ultra-hd/383741


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Great news. I've had my 4k TV for a few months now and it still blows my mind when I watch something in 4k, probably because it is new again every time due to the lack of content. Netflix is slowly amassing a nice little library though and Amazon getting into the game next month will be great.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

So it looks like there will be a "Series 6" Tivo at some point in the "near" future. All that is needed for 4K/Ultra HD support is HDMI 2.0 and H.265. With this announcement seems like everything is nearly in place. Which means to me we could see an updated TiVo as early as next summer. 

What do others think?


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Very interesting. And not entirely expected tbh. I wonder: what are the chances that this comes out, but ultimately doesn't work with 4K cable? I know it'll work with OTT 4K.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dawn, here's a thread that's been going on about the announcement already: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520856


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I did see that, just thought we should have one here in the Roamio section, as many of us don't usually read the other areas.

I'm also wondering if the 4K TiVo offering will be considered a Roamio, or something completely new???


----------



## ac3243 (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't imagine it will be cheap. Everything has to be better just to have the same performance as current Roamio. Never understood why they did not seem to feel Tivo's with more horsepower would sell. How much is faster menus and such worth. 4K will really push the issue


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

DigitalDawn said:


> I'm also wondering if the 4K TiVo offering will be considered a Roamio, or something completely new???


That is an interesting question - I assumed it would be a next gen TiVo but it is possible they stay with the Roamio name and just add a new 4K at the top of the line. Will also be interesting to see what changes the new mini has which might indicate changes to a future TiVo and if they are going to release a 4K capable mini anytime soon.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ac3243 said:


> I can't imagine it will be cheap. Everything has to be better just to have the same performance as current Roamio. Never understood why they did not seem to feel Tivo's with more horsepower would sell. How much is faster menus and such worth. 4K will really push the issue


I assume it will start as the top of the line TiVo but who knows if TiVo's cable partners want one it may become main stream fairly fast.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Without a standard for 4k broadcast or a single channel on the air this is still vaporware. There is no way TiVo is going to release a new 4k box, and supporting hardware (Stream and Mini) without at least some 4k channels in existence. No way they would add 4k support just for a handful of movies on Netflix and Amazon.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

abovethesink said:


> Great news. I've had my 4k TV for a few months now and it still blows my mind when I watch something in 4k, probably because it is new again every time due to the lack of content. Netflix is slowly amassing a nice little library though and Amazon getting into the game next month will be great.


Where are you getting 4K content from?


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Without a standard for 4k broadcast or a single channel on the air this is still vaporware. There is no way TiVo is going to release a new 4k box, and supporting hardware (Stream and Mini) without at least some 4k channels in existence. No way they would add 4k support just for a handful of movies on Netflix and Amazon.


Exactly.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Captainbob said:


> Where are you getting 4K content from?


The TV is up scaling any input to 4K


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Go for 16k then if all we're doing is upscaling.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Upscaling means nothing. It's like taking a web image and printing it on a full sheet of paper. Even though your printer is likely 600-1200dpi the image is still only 72dpi so it looks like crap. A 4k TV upscaling a 1080p image is doing basically the same thing. It's creating pixels from something that's not there. Although in this case it's like taking a high quality digital camera picture and blowing it up to poster size instead. If you stand back it looks great, you only notice the pixels when you get closer.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Upscaling means nothing. It's like taking a web image and printing it on a full sheet of paper. Even though your printer is likely 600-1200dpi the image is still only 72dpi so it looks like crap. A 4k TV upscaling a 1080p image is doing basically the same thing. It's creating pixels from something that's not there. Although in this case it's like taking a high quality digital camera picture and blowing it up to poster size instead. If you stand back it looks great, you only notice the pixels when you get closer.


How well a 4K TV does up-scaling may actually be the most important feature of a 4K TV. If it does such a bad job that 720p, 1080i, & 1080p content looks worse on the 4K TV than it does on the same size 1080p set it is going to be pretty hard to justify buying the 4K TV any time soon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But no matter what it's still not a 4k picture. Best case is you're looking at a convincing interpolation. There are still only 1080/720 real pixels there. It's like watching a DVD on an HDTV. If the TV has a good scaler the DVD will probably look pretty good, but it's still not HD.

To me watching HD on a 4k panel is a waste. Until there is real 4k content there is no need for 4k TVs, and the only reason they exist is because the TV makers need something new with high margins to sell people.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Don't overlook color gamut/brightness/contrast improvements in a 4K/UHD panel, though. (Not saying there are, just saying there could be improvements in things like that which still can make the choice a worthwhile one, even without 4K/UHD source material.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Unfortunately very little content takes advantage of a wider color gamut.


----------



## Game Master (Jan 11, 2013)

You can use a 4K tv for games.


----------

